# New grandson,new projects



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

My new grandson has arrived november 8th and i'm heading down to virginia beach tomorrow morning to welcome him to the family,when i return my daughter asked me to build him a toy chest.well being my first grandson, i must spoil him rotten,i will search for the finest hardwoods i can find and get cracken.building it should be fairly easy,but planning something original will take a little time.i'll have to consider a few things : size,style,color,special functions.I want to build something that is very durable but also has charm and style.Once i nail all that down everything should flow,including my money,but he's worth every penny.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on the Grand Baby Wizard......:yes: :yes: :yes: 

It's great to spoil them and then send them home again..:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new Grandson! 

I had my first son two months ago. Been busy ever since now that I have two


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Congratulations as well....I also have a new (first) grandson.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Wiz! I don't have a grandson yet, but I was one for many years. :laughing: 

My parents have been greats for nearly 10 years. My mom hit the ground in 1940. Do the math. :blink:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

*Thanks all*

Thanks all, i just came back and this kid is awsome,(goodlookin just like grandpa)he's got big feet and carpenters hands.little woodwizard eddie.I have a wood supply a few towns away that carries every type of hard or soft wood you could want,exotic or domestic its the only place on long island that i know of,i haven't been there in a while hope its still there.i'll take a ride over there this week and see what they got and start drawing some plans and get some blades sharpend.I think i'll start with a sitting bench/toy box idea and see where it leads me,it makes sence for it to be dual purpose,maybe i'll build a secret draw where he can hide all the money i'll be giving him :yes:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I forgot, the day i seen him was my birthday (43) and it was the best birthday ever


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations to you too grandpa,lots of luck and health


----------



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, congrats on the grandson! I just had a baby girl myself just a couple of weeks ago so I'm trying to figure out what to start building for her. 

I built both a toychest and a rocking horse for my son (he's 2) in the spring, and I'd have to say that he very much loves the rocking horse. You might consider building one for your grandson, too. The one I built was from cherry and sugar maple, from a design I found in a book. I'd previously build the same horse for my neice, so it went pretty quickly this time around. He jumped right on it -- knew exactly what to do -- even though he's never seen a rocking horse before. And he's ridden it practically every day since!










You can see the toychest in the background. It was quick and quite inexpensive, made from pine.

I'll grab that book later and post the title/author later (in case you're interested and to give credit to the designer of this _perfect_ rocking horse!)


----------



## billybokay (Oct 30, 2006)

Is that wood supply place in Freeport. If not let me know. I would like to check it out.


----------



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

The book with the rocking horse above is called The Family Handyman: Toys, Games, and Furniture (ISBN: 0895777908), published September 1, 1995. It looks like it might be out of print, but Amazon shows a bunch listed used and new for as little as about $5. Great deal, considering the plans sell separately for nearly $14! :thumbsup:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes it is,at least i hope it is.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

The rocking horse looks real nice maybe i'll just have to make one of those too,got a little time though he's only 30 days old


----------

